# Abbreviations



## YaniDee (Dec 6, 2017)

Love this place..my go to source for info on sample libraries and music software!
Lurked for a few months and finally joined.

Now here is a real newbie question: Can anyone provide a list of all the abbreviations you guys use for the libraries out there? Maybe post it as a "sticky"...

I understand the need to not constantly have to write out the full names , but a newbie can get lost trying to follow! I found myself doing frequent searches to find what libs or companies people were discussing (though I'm starting to catch up somewhat..)

Maybe a dumb request, but may be helpful..


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

wtf = what the f
tfw = the f what

I find the latter much more useful than the former.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2017)

chillbot said:


> wtf = what the f
> tfw = the f what
> 
> I find the latter much more useful than the former.


Haha, that's gangster, chill. You so crazy!


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

This is actually a great idea, I thought I used to know the basics but with all the new libraries I am often lost when people start speaking SFO SCC SSS BBD BIIM whatever. Maybe once a list is made you could edit the OP (stands for original post, maybe, who knows) and we could sticky it or something.

Here's an old post on the topic:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...tempted-satire-just-for-lightness-sake.35098/


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 6, 2017)

TFW! Glad u agree..


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 6, 2017)

Off the top of my head:

Libraries

OT: BST, BWW, BBR, BPC, SS, OSR, MA1, MA2
SA/SF: SSS, SCS, SSB, SSW, SP, LCO, I, II, III, IV, V
EW: HS, HB, HOW, HPC, HC, SO/QLSO
CS: CS, CB, CW, CP
CSS: CSS, CSSS, CSB, CSW, CSP

DAWs

DP, LP

Composers

JW, JNH, MG, MV, HS, TJ/TJB, AD, JH, HZ, TSFH, RC/RCP, BF, BT

Hardware

HD/HDD, SSD, RAM, CPU, Mobo


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

Lawson. said:


> OT: BST, BWW, BRR, BPC, SS, OSR, MA1, MA2
> SA/SF: SSS, SCS, SSB, SSW, SP, LCO, I, II, III, IV, V
> EW: HS, HB, HOW, HPC, HC
> CS: CS, CB, CW, CP
> CSS: CSS, CSSS, CSB, CSW, CSP


Where is the "not helpful" button.


----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2017)

Lawson. said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> OT: BST, BWW, BRR, BPC, SS, OSR, MA1, MA2
> SA/SF: SSS, SCS, SSB, SSW, SP, LCO, I, II, III, IV, V
> ...


nerd
edit: nice


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't forget N.



chillbot said:


> Where is the "not helpful" button.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Don't forget N.



N needs a link, man.

Lawson the point is not exactly to list how many abbreviations YOU know.


----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2017)

Lawson. said:


> Libraries
> 
> OT: BST, BWW, BRR, BPC, SS, OSR, MA1, MA2
> SA/SF: SSS, SCS, SSB, SSW, SP, LCO, I, II, III, IV, V
> ...


I think I can translate... At least the libraries.

Orchestral Tools: Berlin Strings, Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Brass, Berlin Percussion, Orchestral String Runs, Metropolis Ark I, Metropolis Ark II.
Spitfire Audio: Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Brass, Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, Spitfire Percussion, London Contemporary Strings, Albions 1-5.
East West: Hollywood Strings, Hollywood Brass, Hollywood Winds, Hollywood Percussion, Symphonic Orchestra/Quantum Leap
CineSamples: CineStrings, CineBrass, CineWinds, CinePerc
Cinematic Studio: Cinematic Studio Strings, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, Cinematic Studio Brass, Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Piano...

Whew. Time for a tea.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lawson. said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Libraries
> 
> ...



omg


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 6, 2017)

Karma said:


> I think I can translate... At least the libraries.
> 
> Orchestral Tools: Berlin Strings, Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Brass, Berlin Percussion, Orchestral String Runs, Metropolis Ark I, Metropolis Ark II.
> Spitfire Audio: Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Brass, Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, Spitfire Percussion, London Contemporary Strings, Albions 1-5.
> ...


Thanks..I'm enlightened! Now to save up for all this stuff..


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 6, 2017)

JBFC - Just buy a FaderCtrl
CMSPL - Check my slave parts list
NQ - Newbie Question
HMCC - Help, my computer is chocking
VEP - Very experienced procrastinator
FS - Free samples
WTB - Will trade for beer


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

OK the answer we were looking for here was a "list" guys. Why not start her off with a nice "list"? You don't have to go leaping straight for the.... nevermind.

No idea how accurate this is... was hoping somebody ELSE would compile the list since it's all greek to me. Anyway it's a place to start:

AB: Adventure Brass (Music Sampling)
AD/AD2: Addictive Drums (XLN Audio
AI: Audio Imperia
ALB1/ALB2/ALB3/etc: Albion (Spitfire)
ALBO: Albion ONE (Spitfire)
AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series (Strezov)
BB: Berlin Brass (Orchestral Tools)
BBR: Berlin Brass (Orchestral Tools)
BFA: Big Fish Audio
BPC: Berlin Percussion (Orchestral Tools)
BS: Best Service
BST: Berlin Strings (Orchestral Tools)
BWW: Berlin Woodwinds (Orchestral Tools)
CAGE: Custom Aleatoric Group Effects (8dio)
CB: CineBrass (Cinesamples)
CC: Continuous Controller (MIDI)
CH: Chris Hein
CP: CinePerc (Cinesamples)
CS: Cinesamples
CSB: Cinematic Studio Brass (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSP: Cinematic Studio Piano (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSR: CineStrings Runs (Cinesamples)
CS2: Cinematic Strings 2 (Cinematic Strings)
CSS: Cinematic Studio Strings (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSSS: Cinematic Studio Solo Strings (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSW: Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (Cinematic Studio Series)
CW: CineWinds (Cinesamples)
CWP: CineWinds Pro (Cinesamples)
DAW: Digital Audio Workstation
DoW: Drums Of War (Cinesamples)
DP: Digital Performer (MOTU)
EIS: Equal Interval System
EULA: End-User License Agreement
EW: EastWest
EWQLSO: EastWest Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra (See: EWSO/QLSO)
EWSO: EastWest Symphonic Orchestra
FA: Fluffy Audio
FLS: Fruity Loops Studio
FS: For Sale
GPO: Garritan Personal Orchestra
GUI: Graphical User Interface
HB: Hollywood Brass (EastWest)
HC: Hollywood Choirs (EastWest)
HH: Hollywood Harp (EastWest)
HOP: Hollywood Orchestral Percussion (EastWest)
HOW: Hollywood Orchestral Winds (EastWest)
HS: Hollywood Strings (EastWest)
HSC: Hollywood Solo Cello (EastWest)
HSV: Hollywood Solo Violin (EastWest)
HT1/HT2/HT3: Hybrid Tools (8dio)
HWB: Hollywood Brass (EastWest)
HWS: Hollywood Strings (EastWest)
HZ01/HZ02/HZ03: Hans Zimmer Percussion (Spitfire)
HZP: Hans Zimmer Piano (Spitfire)
ISW: Impact Soundworks
JBV: Joshua Bell Violin (Embertone)
K10/K11/etc: Komplete 10/11 (Native Instruments)
K10U/K11U/etc: Komplete 10/11 Ultimate (Native Instruments)
KH: Kirk Hunter
KH CS3: Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3
LADD: LA Drama Drums (Audiobro)
LASS: LA Studio Strings (Audiobro)
LCO: London Contemporary Strings (Spitfire)
LSCS: Light and Sound Chamber Strings
MA1/MA2: Metropolis Ark (Orchestral Tools)
MIDI: Musical Instrument Digital Interface
MOL: Midi Over LAN
MoR: Ministry of Rock (EastWest)
N: The N Thread
NAS: Network-Attached Storage
NI: Native Instruments
Omni: Omnisphere (Spectrasonics)
OSR: Orchestral String Runs (Orchestral Tools)
OS: Operating System
OT: Orchestral Tools
PiB: Piano In Blue (Cinesamples)
PRO: Performing Rights Organization (BMI, ASCAP, PRS, etc)
PT: Pro Tools (Digidesign/Avid)
QLSO: Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra (See: EWSO/EWQLSO)
RAR: Ratty and Raw
SA: Spitfire Audio
SC: Symphonic Choirs (EastWest)
SCS: Spitfire Chamber Strings
SD: Superior Drummer (or Storm Drum)
SF: Spitfire
SFA: Spitfire Audio
SL: Sample Logic
SM: Sample Modeling
SSB: Spitfire Symphonic Brass
SSP: Symphonic Sphere (Orchestral Tools)
SSS: Spitfire Symphonic Strings
SSW: Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
SWAM: Synchronous Wavelength Acoustic Modeling (Sample Modeling)
SYM: Symphobia (Project SAM)
TACT: Total Articulation Control Technology (Impact Soundworks)
TB: Trailer Brass (Music Sampling)
TS/TS2: True Strike (Project SAM)
UI: User Interface
VEP/VEPro: Vienna Ensemble Pro
VSL: Vienna Symphonic Library
WTB: Wanted To Buy


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 6, 2017)

JBV: Joshua Bell Violin
BJ: Bell, Joshua... or something like that


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

Please keep coming with mistakes/suggestions... at some point I will start a new thread and petition the powers for a sticky.


----------



## Karma (Dec 7, 2017)

You can add the Musical Sampling stuff. Adventure Brass is usually just AB or ADB, Trailer Brass TB, etc...


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 7, 2017)

NAS Network Accessible Storrage, Rapper Nasir Bin Olu Dara Jones or Native Access Sucks. All depends on the sub forum.


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 7, 2017)

chillbot said:


> OK the answer we were looking for here was a "list" guys. Why not start her off with a nice "list"? You don't have to go leaping straight for the.... nevermind.
> 
> No idea how accurate this is... was hoping somebody ELSE would compile the list since it's all greek to me. Anyway it's a place to start:


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## desert (Dec 11, 2017)

Not really an abbreviation, but if you see this it means SP (Spitfire) is running another marketing stunt...


----------

